# Giro Montaro Helmet - Great Helmet but...



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, so I've always been a Giro helmet fan. I've always been pleased with their quality, and fit.

Due a new helmet, I plonked down for a Montaro. I really like the idea of an integrated light/camera mount.

The helmet itself, is really comfortable, and fits really well. However, the Light/Camera mount is questionable. The mount is two pieces. One piece clips into the rear central vent, which seems secure enough. Then, the second part, which has the actual light/camera mount, fits into the clip in helmet fitting. This second piece is designed as a breakaway mount, in the event of a crash. Great in theory, but in practice, the fit is that loose that the camera wobbles, and to the point that when the helmet/head is moved, the camera/mount falls off. In its current state, this mount is pretty much useless.
I'm not sure if anyone else out there has encountered this, or maybe I have a defective mount. I'm going to contact the store I purchased it from, and find out if they have encountered this.
The breakaway mount does make sense, but I think it leaves a fine line between being able to breakaway, and actually be rigid/fastened enough. Myself personally, I think I would prefer a standard GoPro clip mount.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm replacing a new in box Specialized Ambush with the Montaro. For MY head the Giro was a better it right out of the box. I wanted to like the Ambush better because of the visor and venting and because it was a bday gift, but a close second (even with the camera mount) was the Giro.

Haven't taken mine out for a night ride but it seems secure in the living room without any wiggling.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

westin said:


> I'm replacing a new in box Specialized Ambush with the Montaro. For MY head the Giro was a better it right out of the box. I wanted to like the Ambush better because of the visor and venting and because it was a bday gift, but a close second (even with the camera mount) was the Giro.
> 
> Haven't taken mine out for a night ride but it seems secure in the living room without any wiggling.


I just had a look at the Ambush. They're very similar helmets, that's for sure.

I'm guessing my mount is defective. I've already contacted the store, so hopefully they can provide a replacement mount.

My other option is to make a mount to fit, which uses the standard GoPro clip. Being an engineer, it is definitely an option. Being a CNC Programmer, it is even a good option 

I'll be interested to see what the shop comes back with though


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, I went back to the store I bought it from. They were helpful, and tried a bunch of the Montaro mounts. They were all loose. They admitted themselves that mount was flimsy and as it is, pretty much unusable. I suggested they contact the distributor, and they will, but they said the distributor probably would say "we've not had any other complaints".

So, I guess the next step is to contact Giro. I should need to manufacture my own mount, and surely I'm not the only one with this loose mount.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

Same issue here. It's a great looking helmet but I don't feel confident using this mount in fear that it will just fall off when riding DH on rocky terrain.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

sammieandkrisbey said:


> Same issue here. It's a great looking helmet but I don't feel confident using this mount in fear that it will just fall off when riding DH on rocky terrain.


Hah, I'd go so far as to say it would fall off if riding on a smooth trail with minimal head movement 

I actually modified the mount to secure it. I drilled two small holes in the back and ran two zip ties between the camera mounting "prongs". It is no longer breakaway, but the mount is now secure. I also glued between the two mounts.

If anyone wants to see how I did it, I'll post some photos.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

mcam said:


> Hah, I'd go so far as to say it would fall off if riding on a smooth trail with minimal head movement
> 
> I actually modified the mount to secure it. I drilled two small holes in the back and ran two zip ties between the camera mounting "prongs". It is no longer breakaway, but the mount is now secure. I also glued between the two mounts.
> 
> If anyone wants to see how I did it, I'll post some photos.


That's why I said DH on rocky terrain. 

For smooth trail riding then I don't see any problems at all. What mount are you using with the attachment? All the attachments I have fit but they aren't snug and can be easily moved.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

sammieandkrisbey said:


> That's why I said DH on rocky terrain.
> 
> For smooth trail riding then I don't see any problems at all. What mount are you using with the attachment? All the attachments I have fit but they aren't snug and can be easily moved.


Well, I was in living room with the helmet on and the camera mounted. I moved my head from side to side (and not too fast) and the camera fell off. So to me, a smooth trail would be bad enough 

I had the GoPro mounted directly to the break off mount, using the standard housing.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok, so regardless of the camera/light mount issue... I took the Montaro out for its first decent ride today. About 24 degrees C, so a warm day. I was pleased with the venting in the helmet. I could actually feel the air flowing over the top of my head, and I can honestly say, it felt great. It was really comfortable, and the padding worked as stated, doing a great job of sweat soaking. This helmet is a definite improvement over my Phase.


----------



## trippstar (Aug 22, 2016)

mcam said:


> . It was really comfortable, and the padding worked as stated, doing a great job of sweat soaking. .


Has anyone experienced issues with the padding? I took it out on my third ride and the inner cover of the padding is peeling away. Looks like I will completely lose it in a few more rides.

I could not find any posts for Montaro padding quality issues, maybe my helmet is a fluke. 
I like it a lot otherwise, but I think I need a new one,and some reassurance that this will not happen again.


----------



## sammieandkrisbey (Apr 16, 2014)

trippstar said:


> Has anyone experienced issues with the padding? I took it out on my third ride and the inner cover of the padding is peeling away. Looks like I will completely lose it in a few more rides.
> 
> I could not find any posts for Montaro padding quality issues, maybe my helmet is a fluke.
> I like it a lot otherwise, but I think I need a new one,and some reassurance that this will not happen again.
> ...


Same thing has happened to mine but it's still holding up very well. Doesn't do such a good job at holding sweat anymore though. I really have put the helmet through the wringer to the point where it's slightly changed color haha.


----------



## mcam (Sep 11, 2013)

Contact Giro customer service, and see what they can do. Though I wish you luck. They never responded to emails, or to messages on their facebook page.

I think my Montaro will be my last Giro. Time to look elsewhere.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

trippstar said:


> Has anyone experienced issues with the padding? I took it out on my third ride and the inner cover of the padding is peeling away. Looks like I will completely lose it in a few more rides.
> 
> I could not find any posts for Montaro padding quality issues, maybe my helmet is a fluke.
> I like it a lot otherwise, but I think I need a new one,and some reassurance that this will not happen again.
> ...


Mine just started doing this today. I've had it for a couple weeks. WTF?

I spent about $30 on the helmet I had previously, has lasted years. $150 for this thing and it's made it two weeks.

I want to believe a helmet like this gives more protection, but they both pass the same certifications.

I'm not in love with the MTB helmet industry, truth be told.


----------



## socaltrailrider (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, this happens to a lot of the Montaros. Mine started to come apart after the first ride. I was able to return it and get a refund. Pretty sad for a company like Giro to let this happen. I mean, they are primarily a helmet company. I own two other Giro helmets and they have been great.


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

I'll be contacting them tomorrow about the visor. Got back to my truck today and realized that one of the screws that hold the visor on had fallen out, and the other one was close to coming out. I've had it six weeks or so....


----------



## sleepyguy1001 (May 26, 2014)

They said they aren't aware of any problems with the screws falling out, but the replacements are backordered until Sept 17th, then they will send them to me.


----------



## CF700 (Sep 16, 2016)

Does anyone know if Giro updated the Montaro since the padding issues? I am considering getting one.


----------



## matadorCE (Jun 26, 2013)

I bought mine last month, and it came with the pad issues. The pads are cheap on amazon though, so that's something at least.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

sleepyguy1001 said:


> I'll be contacting them tomorrow about the visor. Got back to my truck today and realized that one of the screws that hold the visor on had fallen out, and the other one was close to coming out. I've had it six weeks or so....


I replaced mine with rotor bolts and thin washers. Don't over tighten.


----------



## phalkon30 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been eyeing the Giro chronicle, any idea if it has the same pad issues? It looks almost identical and is almost half the price


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

phalkon30 said:


> I've been eyeing the Giro chronicle, any idea if it has the same pad issues? It looks almost identical and is almost half the price


No issues for the last few months. Washed under the hose and left outside to dry after each ride.
The visor could do with being 5mm higher though. Can't stand having a visor in my vision climbing or descending.


----------

